
Improve this technical interview - JasonCEC
https://www.gastrograph.com/blogs/gastronexus/interviewing-data-science-interns.html
======
JasonCEC
This is our technical interview for data science interns (and full time data
scientists, without the deadlines!);

Lots of us here (rightfully) complain about the interview process, coding
tests, white board interviews, and projects - your feedback won't fix that
across the industry, but would help us improve the process we are actively
using to hire data scientists at Analytical Flavor Systems.

Any constructive feedback is greatly appreciated.

